# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Αναβάθμιση φόρουμ

## Muscleboss

Λόγω απαραίτησης αναβάθμισης του φόρουμ, προσωρινά έχουν αλλάξει τα χρώματα και η εμφάνισή του.

Θα επανάλθουν οι συνηθισμένες μας ρυθμίσεις μέχρι το βράδυ, ή το αργότερο αύριο. Απλά προτιμήσαμε να μη το κλείσουμε τελείως αυτο το διάστημα και απλά υιοθετήσαμε την προκαθορισμένη εμφάνιση της έκδοσης.

ΜΒ

----------


## Titanium

Ευχαριστούμε Boss :08. Toast:

----------


## salpas18

παλι καλα που θα το γυρησετε ετσι οπως ηταν γιατι ετσι δεν ειναι ωραιο δεν κολαει στο ματι  :01. Razz: 
οχι τιποτα αλλο με δησκολεψε και λιγο μεχρη να συντονηστο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

Οταν λετε συνηθισμένες ρυθμίσεις εννοείται και το παλιό theme..το λευκο?
Ή θα παραμείνει έτσι με άλλα χρώματα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα επανελθει και το λευκο και το μαυρο φόντο (template),όπως κ καποια καινουργια
Σημερα εγινε αναβαθμιση της εκδοσης του φορουμ (vbulletin) αλλα τα παλια templates πρεπει να αναβαθμιστουν και να προσαρμοστουν τα εικονίδια.
Αυτη την στιγμη αυτο το ασπρο/μπλε φόντο template είνια το default ,απλα προτιμησαμε να μην μεινει κλειστο για μια μερα το φόρουμ και να κυλησουμε με αυτο.Λίγη υπομονη παιδια και θα εινια όλα όπως πριν.

----------


## Titanium

Νταξ και αυτο μια χαρα ειναι...Αν δουλεβε και το κουμπι νεα μνματα :01. Mr. Green: ......

----------


## Mitsen

> Νταξ και αυτο μια χαρα ειναι...Αν δουλεβε και το κουμπι νεα μνματα......


Πολλά είναι που δε δουλεύουνε ακόμα αλλα clien! θα φτιαχτούν! :01. Mr. Green: 
Εγώ έχω να πω ένα bravo για την αναβάθμιση, πραγματικά πολύ ποιο εμφανίσιμο το νέο forum με όμορφες επιλογές όπως το να γνωρίζεις αν κάποιος είναι online η offline αλλα και να βλέπεις ποια μέλη είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο forum!
Πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## eri_87

Α... μάλιστα! Τώρα εξηγούνται όλα!  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ευτυχώς που δε θα μείνει έτσι το φορουμ!!!! Αρχικά φοβήθηκα όταν μπήκα!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## noz1989

Επρεπε να αλλαξει εμφανιση το φορουμ για να αλλαξεις φωτο Λιλα?  :01. Wink:

----------


## Titanium

> Πολλά είναι που δε δουλεύουνε ακόμα αλλα clien! θα φτιαχτούν!
> *Εγώ έχω να πω ένα bravo για την αναβάθμιση, πραγματικά πολύ ποιο εμφανίσιμο το νέο forum με όμορφες επιλογές όπως το να γνωρίζεις αν κάποιος είναι online η offline αλλα και να βλέπεις ποια μέλη είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο forum!*
> Πολύ όμορφο!


Μαλον δεν καταλάβες καλα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: ...Αυτο ειναι προσωρινό για να μπορούμε να μπαίνουμε μεχρι να ξαναγίνει ετσι οπως ηταν :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast: ...Σε ξενεροσα τωρα εεε??? :08. Turtle:

----------


## lef

τωρα ειδα αυτο το thread και νομιζω οτι μπορω να παω ησυχος πλεον να πιω τον καφε μου :01. Mr. Green: 
ξενερωσα ασχημα οταν μπηκα

----------


## Jumaru

Η απόλυτη ξενέρα δεν είναι η εμφάνιση, αυτό συνηθίζεται. Στο 'βοηθήματα' δεν έχει "σημερινά μηνύματα" που μόνο αυτό δούλευα γιατί αλλιώς θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο. Ελπίζω να επανέλθει και αυτό.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια όλα θα επανελθουν,δεν τίθεται ζήτημα,απλα πρεπει να κουμπωσουν καποιες λειτουργίες στην καινουργια έκδοση.Δεν υπήρχε περιπτωση να γινόταν αναβάθμιση προς το χειρότερο...

----------


## Jumaru

Πες το στην Apple (iphail4) αυτό Polyneikos  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ανοίξαμε το φόρουμ προσωρινά, ωστόσο μένουν πολλές ακόμα διορθώσεις/αλλαγές να γίνουν. Υπολογίζουμε μέσα στις επόμενες 2 μέρες να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η άρχική του μορφή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Titanium

Oooo...Με γειααααα...Πολυ ωραια αλλαγη :02. Shock: ... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε γιατι είμαστε bbing forum addicted !! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Oooo...Με γειααααα...Πολυ ωραια αλλαγη...


Παιδια θα γίνουν πολλές αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο και θα προστεθούν πολλές ακόμα λειτουργίες, απλά την υπομονή σας γιατί μας έπεσε λίγο απότομα... Θα δείτε οτι στο τέλος θα αξίζει ο κόπος ο δικός μας και η αναμονή η δική σας. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης να πουμε ότι προς το παρον παίζει μόνο το white template,αλλα όχι με το 100%  των λειτουργιων..Μην δοκιμαζετε να βρείτε το underground όσοι το προτιματε..

----------


## Titanium

Ok boss ανυπομονούμε... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Steel Fighter

Eιχα λίγο καιρο να περασω από την παρεα και βλέπω αλλαγες προς το καλύτερο,μπραβο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

Μπραβο παιδια !! Αναμενουμε για το τελικο αποτελεσμα....

----------


## Triumph

Μπράβο!! Πολύ καλή δουλεία!!!

----------


## lef

μεγιες μεγιες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
παω να ψαχτω να δω τι παιζει

----------


## Niiick

> Επίσης να πουμε ότι προς το παρον παίζει μόνο το white template,αλλα όχι με το 100%  των λειτουργιων..Μην δοκιμαζετε να βρείτε το underground όσοι το προτιματε..


αντε και μου βγηκαν τα ματια :01. Razz:

----------


## velinos

Με το καλό παιδιά να το κάνετε ποιο όμορφο απ'ότι ήταν  :01. Mr. Green: να είμαστε όλοι εδώ μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## -beba-

Πολύ ωραίο!!!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα παιδια,ευπροσδεκτη καθε νεα κινηση για το καλο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Devil

> Καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα παιδια,ευπροσδεκτη καθε νεα κινηση για το καλο αποτελεσμα.


george που εχεις χαθει εσυ????


ρε παιδια εκεινο το κουμπι με τα νεα μηνυματα ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμο????

----------


## Muscleboss

> ρε παιδια εκεινο το κουμπι με τα νεα μηνυματα ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμο????


το περιμένουμε και εμείς. Έχει ένα προβλημα με την ελληνική έκδοση αλλα πιστευουμε θα διορθωθει συντομα. Αν γυρίσετε το φόρουμ στην αγγλική έκδοση (κάτω δεξιά επιλογή) δουλεύει.

ΜΒ

----------


## PMalamas

ωραια μια χαρα.. πιστευω αυτο να διορθωνει και κατι αλλα μικροπροβληματα..
ελπιζω να ολοκληρωθει η αναβαθμιση..

----------


## drago

> το περιμένουμε και εμείς. Έχει ένα προβλημα με την ελληνική έκδοση αλλα πιστευουμε θα διορθωθει συντομα. Αν γυρίσετε το φόρουμ στην αγγλική έκδοση (κάτω δεξιά επιλογή) δουλεύει.
> 
> ΜΒ


THX!!! for the tip! WORKS!!!

----------


## Niiick

Παιδια, βγηκε παλι το μαυρο φοντο στο φορουμ και δεν το βρισκω?

----------


## Muscleboss

Όχι ακομα. Μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα σίγουρα, είτε θα το προσθέσουμε είτε θα γυρίσουμε στην προηγούμενη έκδοση του φόρουμ γιατί σε αυτη αντιμετωπίζουμε προσωρινά κάποια προβλήματα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Mitsen

> Μαλον δεν καταλάβες καλα...Αυτο ειναι προσωρινό για να μπορούμε να μπαίνουμε μεχρι να ξαναγίνει ετσι οπως ηταν...Σε ξενεροσα τωρα εεε???


πω.. η αλήθεια είναι ότι ξενέρωσα  :01. Sad:  
ήταν τι ωραίο βρε παιδιά πριν που μπορούσες να δεις και ποιος είναι online. Ελπίζω όταν τελειώσω τις υποχρεώσεις μου από βδομάδα να επανέλθουν όλες οι λειτουργίες του forum!  :01. Wink:

----------


## PMalamas

γιατι δε μπορουμε να ποσταρουμε στα αρθρα/μελετες???

----------


## giannis64

για να περαστεί κάποιο άρθρο η μελέτη θα πρέπει πρώτα να εγκριθεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για να ελεγχτεί αν είναι έγκυρη η μελέτη η το άρθρο όπως επίσης και την πηγή η αυτόν που το έγραψε.

το ανεβσμα του αρθρου η της μελετης στο αναλογο τοπικ γινετε μονο απο τους διαχειριστες.

----------


## Titanium

> γιατι δε μπορουμε να ποσταρουμε στα αρθρα/μελετες???


Πρέπει να πατήσεις "Σχολιασμό άρθρων"

----------


## giannis64

> Πρέπει να πατήσεις "Σχολιασμό άρθρων"


+1 στον χρηστο. αν θελεις απλα να κανεις ενα ποστ παςεκει που σου ειπε.

----------


## PMalamas

απο ποτε γινεται αυτο?

----------


## giannis64

ποιο απολα?

----------


## PMalamas

με τα αρθρα ρε συ

----------


## giannis64

> για να περαστεί κάποιο άρθρο η μελέτη θα πρέπει πρώτα να εγκριθεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για να ελεγχτεί αν είναι έγκυρη η μελέτη η το άρθρο όπως επίσης και την πηγή η αυτόν που το έγραψε.
> 
> το ανεβσμα του αρθρου η της μελετης στο αναλογο τοπικ γινετε μονο απο τους διαχειριστες.





> +1 στον χρηστο. αν θελεις απλα να κανεις ενα ποστ παςεκει που σου ειπε.


για το πρωτο? (να ανεβασεις αρθρο?) η το δευτερο? (να κανεις ποστ?)

----------


## PMalamas

για το πρωτο ΄ :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

απο ανεκαθεν.

----------


## primordial

Καλησπέρα,

ένα μικρό θεματάκι με την αναζήτηση.... μου βγάζει επανελλειμένα κατά την αναζήτηση το παρακάτω μύνημα..

"Fatal error: Call to a member function get_grouped() on a non-object in /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/vb/search/results.php on line 540"...

Δυσλειτουργία του browser??? Το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος??

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια το φόρουμ δεν εχει ολοκληρωσει ακομα την αναβαθμιση του...όπως εχω πει σε αρκετους σε πμ αλλα και στις ανακοινωσεις,υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους ελληνικους χαρακτήρες και γενικα την ελληνικη γλωσσα του φόρουμ,κατι που δημιουργει πρόβλημα στην αναζητηση,στην ευρεση των ποστς ενος μελους,ή των τόπικς που εχει ξεκινησει κ.α.Προς το παρον σας παραπεμπτουμε να αλλαξετε την γλώσσα του φόρουμ ωστε να εχει αγγλικο μενου...
Υπάρχει μια πιθανοτητα,κατι που θα μας το επιβεβαιωσει ο Πανος (Μuscleboss) ,να κλείσει για μια μερα το φόρουμ έτσι ωστε να γίνουν οι τελικες αλλαγες στην database και να λυθει το ζητημα.Γενικα ότι περιεργο δειτε μεχρι να σας πουμε ότι είμαστε 100% οκ,ειναι λογω ασυμβατότητας της παλαιας εκδοσης με την νεα.Λιγο υπομονη,,,

----------


## Muscleboss

*Παιδιά απο αύριο πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα ή το βράδυ το φόρουμ θα παραμείνει κλειστό λόγω διαδικασιών αναβάθμισης.* 

*ΜΒ*

----------


## tony7

ok αφεντικό κανε το φόρουμ να πετάει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Παιδιά απο αύριο πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα ή το βράδυ το φόρουμ θα παραμείνει κλειστό λόγω διαδικασιών αναβάθμισης.* 
> 
> *ΜΒ*


Ok Πανο. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τα νέα μηνυματα και η αναζητηση δουλέυουν κανονικά παιδιά. θα συνεχίσουμε με άλλες αλλαγές που θα κάνουν το φόορυμ πιο ξεκουραστο στο μάτι, καθώς και την προσθήκη νέων Templates. :03. Thumb up: 

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπίσης δουλευει κανονικα πλεον η ελληνικη γλωσσα ως αρχικη στα μενου του φόρουμ,με όλες τις λειτουργίες που είχαν πρόβλημα,για όσους τους εξυπηρετει..

----------


## Dreiko

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι κι εγω????
τα πορτοκαλι ονοματα θα ερθουν παλι σε μαυρο χρωμα??ειμαστε ολοι σαν οfficers.. :01. Smile Wide: 
και τα avatar,που εχουν μια κλιση προς τα αριστερα,θα ευθυγραμμιστουν παλι?
Αυτα.. :01. Smile:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζαμε λύθηκαν. Τώρα έμεινε το τελικό φινίρισμα, όλα αυτά που ανέφερες αλλά και άλλα, θα λυθούν έως αύριο-μεθαύριο χωρίς αντίκτυπο στη λειτουργία του φόρουμ. 

Τον φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο, η ουρά έμεινε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

να σαι καλα για την απαντηση Στελαρα...

----------


## primordial

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: .....

συγχαρητηρία σε όλους σας παιδιά.... αν και θα μου λείψει λίγο το μαύρο "skin" του φορουμ... γλύτωσα από τα  :02. Shock:  δυσανάγνωστα  :02. Shock:  posts του Giannis64.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: 

(Ξέρω τι θα μου πείτε, έφταιγε το χρώμα....)

Keep up the great work....

----------


## Polyneikos

Το μαυρο φόντο θα υπάρχει σε λίγες ημερες,όπως και αλλο ενα καινουργιο..
Απλα θελει το καθενα προσαρμογη στα χρωματα κτλ.,ξεχωριστα,απλά είπαμε να τρεξει το φόρουμ μεχρι να φτιαχτουν τα αλλα ..

----------


## Eddie

Μηπως γινεται να φτιαξετε και στα reply ενα πληκτρο που να σε βγαζει κατευθειαν στον επεξεργαστη κειμενου που εχεις φατσουλες,βαζεις βιντεο κλπ??Για να μη πατας στο reply και μετα μπαινεις στον επεξεργαστη κειμενου.

Κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα,αστερακι το φορουμ..

----------


## Polyneikos

Και αυτο θα προστεθει Βασιλη..
Επίσης θα δοθουν νεες οδηγίες στο πως θα ανεβαινουν φωτογραφίες με πιο ευκολο τρόπο και ομορφη απρουσιαση,καθως και υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να επισυναπτονται πολλων ειδων βίντεο πλεον,(Hulu,YouTube,Vimeo,Dailymotion,Metacafe,Google,facebook ) κατευθειαν με το λινκ ,χωρις την ισχυουσα διαδικασια ,δυσκολη για πολλους,επισυναψης των youtube ...
Θα φτιαχτει συντομα ενας οδηγος για τις ννες λειτουργίες του φόρουμ,ειμαι σιγουρος ότι θα αρεσει..

----------


## NASSER

> Και αυτο θα προστεθει Βασιλη..
> Επίσης θα δοθουν νεες οδηγίες στο πως θα ανεβαινουν φωτογραφίες με πιο ευκολο τρόπο και ομορφη απρουσιαση,καθως και υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να επισυναπτονται πολλων ειδων βίντεο πλεον,(Hulu,YouTube,Vimeo,Dailymotion,Metacafe,Google,facebook ) κατευθειαν με το λινκ ,χωρις την ισχυουσα διαδικασια ,δυσκολη για πολλους,επισυναψης των youtube ...
> Θα φτιαχτει συντομα ενας οδηγος για τις ννες λειτουργίες του φόρουμ,ειμαι σιγουρος ότι θα αρεσει..


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Το quick reply που πηγε;

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάπου εξαφανίστηκε.. θα εμφανιστεί πάλι dont worry. Γενικά τις επόμενες μέρες θα βλέπετε καποιες αλλαγές μέχρι να καταλήξουμε στην τελική μορφή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Eddie

> Και αυτο θα προστεθει Βασιλη..
> Επίσης θα δοθουν νεες οδηγίες στο πως θα ανεβαινουν φωτογραφίες με πιο ευκολο τρόπο και ομορφη απρουσιαση,καθως και υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να επισυναπτονται πολλων ειδων βίντεο πλεον,(Hulu,YouTube,Vimeo,Dailymotion,Metacafe,Google,facebook ) κατευθειαν με το λινκ ,χωρις την ισχυουσα διαδικασια ,δυσκολη για πολλους,επισυναψης των youtube ...
> Θα φτιαχτει συντομα ενας οδηγος για τις ννες λειτουργίες του φόρουμ,ειμαι σιγουρος ότι θα αρεσει..


Μια χαρα τοτε..μπομπα!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## PMalamas

Μπραβο στην αναβαθμιση τ φορουμ και σαυτα που θα γινουν.
Αλλα να σας πω εγω πριν εκανα χρηση ως εξης, εμπαινα στο προφιλ μ και μ εβγαζε ολα τα τελευταια μ ποστ με αντιστροφη σειρα.. μπορουσα απο εκει να δω ποιο ειχε νεα μνμτα και να το ανοιξω, τωρα πια δε μπορω, θα αλλαξει αυτο η θα μεινει ετσι? Πιστευω να γινομαι κατανοητος... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τα τελευταια σου μηνύματα τα βλέπεις κανονικά σε αντίστροφη σειρά όπως λές.

Εκείνο που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δείς ποιο από αυτά έχει νέα μηνύματα;

ΜΒ

----------


## PMalamas

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
πως μπορω να τα δω?

----------


## eri_87

Με το καλό η ολοκλήρωση των διεργασιών!!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μπραβο στην αναβαθμιση τ φορουμ και σαυτα που θα γινουν.
> Αλλα να σας πω εγω πριν εκανα χρηση ως εξης, εμπαινα στο προφιλ μ και μ εβγαζε ολα τα τελευταια μ ποστ με αντιστροφη σειρα.. μπορουσα απο εκει να δω ποιο ειχε νεα μνμτα και να το ανοιξω, τωρα πια δε μπορω, θα αλλαξει αυτο η θα μεινει ετσι? Πιστευω να γινομαι κατανοητος...





> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!
> πως μπορω να τα δω?


 
Γραμμή εργαλείων:* Βοηθήματα -> Θέματα που παρακολουθείτε*.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Eddie

Πανο,μπορει να μπει και ενα quick navigation στα "νεα μηνυματα"??οπως πριν δλδ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Βασίλη, αυτο που λες αντιστοιχεί στα "Νέα μηνυματα" που είναι σαν 1η επιλογή στη γραμμή εργαλείων, πάνω αριστερά στο φόρουμ, δε καταλαβαίνω τι διαφορετικό και πιο απλό μπορεί να γίνει σε αυτο το θέμα, εκτός αν δε καταλαβα καλά αυτο που λες... :01. Unsure: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Eddie

Ωραια,να το εξηγησω δλδ γιατι μπορει να ειναι καπου και να μη το βλεπω  :01. Mr. Green: 


Ειμαι στα νεα μηνυματα,και ολη η σελιδα πχ αφορα τις ενοτητες νεα μελη και διατροφη πχ κι εγω θελω να παω στα εκτος θεματος.Τωρα πρεπει να πατησω στο bodybuilding forums,να βγω στην αρχικη και να παω στα εκτος θεματος,ενω πριν υπηρχε η μπαρα κατω δεξια διπλα απ τη γλωσσα που πηγαινες απο κει οπου ηθελες,ειτε εκτος θεματος ειτε προπονηση,ειτε φωτο μελων κλπ..

αυτο εννοω,ελπιζω να καταλαβες.

----------


## Muscleboss

ΟΚ μάλλον καταλαβα. θα το δούμε.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Eddie

> ΟΚ μάλλον καταλαβα. θα το δούμε. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Οκ boss,εισ ωραιος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Niiick

Ποτε ξαναμαυριζει το φορουμ μου βγηκανε τα ματια οσο καιρο ημουν εδω συνηθισα το μαυρο :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ποτε ξαναμαυριζει το φορουμ μου βγηκανε τα ματια οσο καιρο ημουν εδω συνηθισα το μαυρο


Το μαυρο template ειναι ετοιμο προς παραδοση... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## noz1989

πλεον δεν μπορουμε να δουμε ποιοι ειναι Online?

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτο το ζήτημα θα κινηθουμε όπως τα διεθνη φόρουμς,θα υπαρχει δηλαδη καποιο λαμπακι πρασινο δίπλα από το όνομα του καθε μελους,όταν εινια συνδεδεμενος.Εκει κατάλήξαμε.

----------


## PMalamas

> Γραμμή εργαλείων:* Βοηθήματα -> Θέματα που παρακολουθείτε*. 
> 
> ΜΒ


 Ναι οντως γινεται ετσι..
Αρα πρεπει παντα σε καθε ποστ να εχουμε επιλεξει παρακολουθηση μεσω emαil για να μας τα βγαζει εκει, σωστα?

----------


## Muscleboss

Με το που απαντάς στο τπικ, αυτοματα το παρακολουθεις, δε χρειαζεται παρακολουθηση μέσω email για να δουλεψει αυτος ο τρόπος.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## PMalamas

> Με το που απαντάς στο τπικ, αυτοματα το παρακολουθεις, δε χρειαζεται παρακολουθηση μέσω email για να δουλεψει αυτος ο τρόπος. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Πιστευω να λειτουργει ετσι στους υπολοιπους.. 
Γιατι σε μενα εκει βλεπω μονο οσα παρακολουθω με email :01. Sad:

----------


## thegravijia

το μαΥΡΟ Φοντο τελικα πως το βαζω?

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ωραια,να το εξηγησω δλδ γιατι μπορει να ειναι καπου και να μη το βλεπω 
> 
> 
> Ειμαι στα νεα μηνυματα,και ολη η σελιδα πχ αφορα τις ενοτητες νεα μελη και διατροφη πχ κι εγω θελω να παω στα εκτος θεματος.Τωρα πρεπει να πατησω στο bodybuilding forums,να βγω στην αρχικη και να παω στα εκτος θεματος,ενω πριν υπηρχε η μπαρα κατω δεξια διπλα απ τη γλωσσα που πηγαινες απο κει οπου ηθελες,ειτε εκτος θεματος ειτε προπονηση,ειτε φωτο μελων κλπ..
> 
> αυτο εννοω,ελπιζω να καταλαβες.


Βασιλη τελικά η ύπαρξη του Quick navigation έχει αφαιρεθεί τελείως απο τα νέα μηνυματα, και δεν μπορεί να μπει. Ωστοσο επειδή υπήρξαν και άλλα παράπονα σχετικά με αυτό, ενδεχομένως να το δούμε σύντομα σε ένα μικρό update της vbulletin. Αν το κανουν θα το βαλουμε αμεσως.





> Πιστευω να λειτουργει ετσι στους υπολοιπους.. 
> Γιατι σε μενα εκει βλεπω μονο οσα παρακολουθω με email


Θα το κοιταξω και θα σου πώ Πάνο.




> το μαΥΡΟ Φοντο τελικα πως το βαζω?


Το μάυρο template θα είναι διαθεσιμο σήμερα λογικά και θα μπαίνει με τον κλασσικό τρόπο επιλογής Templates.

MB

----------


## Eddie

> Βασιλη τελικά η ύπαρξη του Quick navigation έχει αφαιρεθεί τελείως απο τα νέα μηνυματα, και δεν μπορεί να μπει. Ωστοσο επειδή υπήρξαν και άλλα παράπονα σχετικά με αυτό, ενδεχομένως να το δούμε σύντομα σε ένα μικρό update της vbulletin. Αν το κανουν θα το βαλουμε αμεσως.
> 
> 
> MB


Ok Πανο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Underground template είναι διαθεσιμο.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## beefmeup

> Underground template είναι διαθεσιμο. 
> 
> ΜΒ


φοβερο πανο!! :03. Thumb up: 

πολυ πιο ξεκουραστο..

----------


## PMalamas

> Θα το κοιταξω και θα σου πώ Πάνο.
> MB


ΧΑ το βρηκα Boss! 
Για να εμφανιζονται τα μνμτα σε: *Βοηθηματα --> θεματα που παρακολουθειτε* 
Πρεπει να κανουμε ενα Tick που βρισκεται πανω απο την επιλογη παρακολουθηση με email.
Aν το κανεις μια φορα σε ενα ποστ μετα μενει μονιμα. :01. Wink:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το μαυρο template απλα τα σπαει !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> Το μαυρο template απλα τα σπαει !!


Επιτέλους!  :03. Clap: 

Θα προστεθεί και άλλο?

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Ναι, θα προτεθεί άλλο ένα ανοιχτόχρωμο, σαν μια παραλλαγή του white template, και στη συνέχεια μπορει να βαλουμε κ άλλα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Steel Fighter

μπράβο σας παιδιά. πολύ καλή δουλειά, και φαίνεται ότι μετά από τόσο καιρό που λειτουργεί το φόρουμ δεν υπάρχει κορεσμός και συνεχίζετε να κοιτάτε μπροστά και να συμβαδίζετε με της εξελίξεις.

----------


## beefmeup

τελικα απο σημερα κ πριν κατι ωρες,ειναι διαθεσιμο κ ενα τριτο template.. :01. Mr. Green: 

δοκιμαστε στις επιλογες σας κ αν θελετε γραψτε κ εντυπωσεις..
ειναι το blue template :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

:02. Welcome:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

ωραιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο...με αρεσει πολλαααααααααααααααααααααα
αχαχαχχαχαχ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> τελικα απο σημερα κ πριν κατι ωρες,ειναι διαθεσιμο κ ενα τριτο template..
> 
> δοκιμαστε στις επιλογες σας κ αν θελετε γραψτε κ εντυπωσεις..
> ειναι το blue template


ζωηρό  το νεο template, χνιεχ..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ ωραιο το μπλε!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Ramrod

θα προτιμούσα να ήταν όλο μπλε... :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

αντε ωρα να ερθει και ενα κοκκινο.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> αντε ωρα να ερθει και ενα κοκκινο..


+10000000000000

 :03. Thumb up: 

H κοκκινο μαυρο θα ήταν ωραίο!

----------


## Dreiko

> θα προτιμούσα να ήταν όλο μπλε...


+100 :03. Thumb up: 
κι ετσι ωραιο ειναι ομως... :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προσωπικα το βρίσκω πολυ ξεκουραστο στο ματι,αν θα ηταν όλο μπλε ισως  ηταν αρκετα εντονο,αλλα αυτα είναι και γουστα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπορεί να δοκιμάσουμε να προσθέσουμε λίγο μπλε ακόμα στο φοντο.

Σχετικά με το κόκκινο που ζητησαν κάποιοι, ίσως να είναι το επόμενο  :01. Smile: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Spyros1993

μια χαρά το template!  :01. Smile:

----------


## lef

το καθιερωσα ηδη :01. Wink:

----------


## hiko

ρε παιδια.. θα βοιθουσε αμα υπιρχει μια επιλογη που να βλεπεις τα σιγκικριμενα θεματα που παρακουλουθεις.. γιατι εγω ας πουμε απανταω σε ενα και μετα ψαχνω να το βρω :01. Unsure: 

Το ξερω πως υπαρχει ιδη κατι τετετιο στο προφιλ.. αλλα ειναι λιγο χαλια το σχινικο

----------


## PMalamas

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post335142

Δες 87

----------


## hiko

> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post335142
> 
> Δες 87


ωραιος man  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να ενημερώσουμε τα μέλη οτι η δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας των μηνυμάτων τους περιορίζεται πλέον στα 15' από τη δημοσίευση τους, καθώς είχαμε πολλά κρούσματα όπου μετά απο καιρό τα μέλη διέργαφαν ή άλλαζαν τα μηνύματά τους με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε προβλημα στη ροή των θεμάτων.


ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jGod

> Να ενημερώσουμε τα μέλη οτι η δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας των μηνυμάτων τους περιορίζεται πλέον στα 15' από τη δημοσίευση τους, καθώς είχαμε πολλά κρούσματα όπου μετά απο καιρό τα μέλη διέργαφαν ή άλλαζαν τα μηνύματά τους με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε προβλημα στη ροή των θεμάτων.
> 
> 
> ΜΒ



δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι χρηστικο αυτο ..π.χ τωρα σε κατι φωτογραφιες που βαλαμε με τον τεφφατζη ξεχασε να γραψει πανω απο τις φωτο ποιος ειναι ποιος...και δεν μπορει π.χ να κανει edit!  σκεφτειτε το καλυτερα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σας διορθωσα εγω το ποστ,αποκατασταθηκε η αλήθεια :01. Mr. Green: 
Κοιτα,ειναι προτιμότερο για τετοια λαθακια να επικοινωνείτε με εναν διαχειριστη,εξαλλου φαινεται ποιος είναι εντός ή εκτος συνδεσης...
Το να ειναι περιορισμενης χρονικης διαρκειας το edit ειναι επιβεβλημενο,υπάρχουν μελη που εχουν κανει edit και σε 500-1000 μηνυματα και βαλε βαζωντας τελειτσες επειδη απλα του την εδωσε,καποιοι ήταν και topic starters,οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι πρόβλημα δημιουργείται...Το ενα 15΄ειναι αρκετος χρονος για να διορθωσει καποιος ατελειες ενος ποστ ή καύτερη αποτυπωση της σκέψης του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Να ενημερώσουμε τα μέλη οτι η δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας των μηνυμάτων τους περιορίζεται πλέον στα 15' από τη δημοσίευση τους, καθώς είχαμε πολλά κρούσματα όπου μετά απο καιρό τα μέλη διέργαφαν ή άλλαζαν τα μηνύματά τους με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε προβλημα στη ροή των θεμάτων.
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stathgel

Εγω ειμαι πιο νεος στο :bodybuilding.gr:  εχω να πω οτι γενικα ειναι πολυ καλο...θα συμφωνουσα μονο με πιο πανω τους προλαλησαντες για το χρωμα (ειναι πολυ ασπρο...βαλτε μπλε που λεγατε η οτιι..) αυτα απο μενα  :02. Wave:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Στην αρχική σελίδα, κάτω δεξιά θα βρεις την επιλογή Template. Yπάρχει λευκό, μπλε και underground (μαύρο).  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stathgel

πες τα ρε Στελακο γιατι ειμαι λιγο Homo με αυτα... :03. Clap:

----------

